
Getting Your Product Into the Habit Zone - nireyal
http://www.nirandfar.com/2012/09/habit-zone.html
======
andygcook
Looks like the original post is down, however, this article was featured on
TechCrunch on Sunday if you want to read it

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/02/getting-your-product-
into-t...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/02/getting-your-product-into-the-
habit-zone/)

------
sunspeck
45 minutes, zero comments, and the site is down. Overdose?

------
nireyal
Should be up now. Sorry. <http://www.nirandfar.com/2012/09/habit-zone.html>

------
vineet
Great post (and blog). I would love to see more discussions on this topic.

